# Sisters Raised From Day 1 Finally All Grown Up!!



## SftWrmRain (Sep 8, 2009)

I took these last week but just got around to cropping and resizing them for posting. Mia and Lilly have grown from 3 grams each chicks into beautiful (I think) young ladies. I posted pictures as they grew, but thought it was time to post pictures of what they really will look like now for the rest of their lives. I'm so proud to have successfully raised them from the beginning and feel almost like a mom breathing a sigh of relief when her child is finally raised.

Without further ado, presenting Mia and Lilly. There is a heavy series of pictures of Mia flapping like CRAZY getting some good strength built up in her wings before finally fledging. I thought it was very cool the shots I was able to get of her. Oh, and the weird angle looking DOWN on them in a couple shots is because I have a really tall step stool/ladder thing to reach a top shelf I have and climbed up on it to take those.

Lilly on left, Mia on right:










Mia hiding under Lilly's wing for some reason - so cute!










Mia










Lilly










Lilly showing off her pretty wings to the other birds in the cage she's standing on. 










Mia telling me she wants to flap and to get Lilly out of her way. 










Mia exercising her wings. You can see in some of them, my Cockatoo in the background isn't impressed!!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Those are amazing pictures!!!


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Wow. Great wing flapping photos. They look awesome ! Better than any photos my camera will take.

And the 2 girls are beautiful


----------



## SftWrmRain (Sep 8, 2009)

Thank you!! I have a nicer-ish camera because I used to own my own photography studio, so I guess I'm cheating a little bit! 

Much appreciate the compliments!! I love my girls!


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Hahaha. Beats my $170 canon digital piece of cr*p. Hate my camera. Hopefully santa won't forget what I want this year and will bring it to me all nicely wrapped with a bow.


----------



## SftWrmRain (Sep 8, 2009)

dude said:


> Hahaha. Beats my $170 canon digital piece of cr*p. Hate my camera. Hopefully santa won't forget what I want this year and will bring it to me all nicely wrapped with a bow.


Just be sure to add a P.S. to your wish list for Santa if you want a camera that really rocks: NIKON please!!!!


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

Congratulations! You have raised two beautiful little girls. Brilliant photos too.


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Sure will... !
I actually seen some nice Nikon s in a catalogue this morning...

Maybe if I circle it in bright red permanent marker and leave it laying around and make a million comments about how much I really like those cameras and how much better my life will be with a new awesome camera. Maybe "santa" will get the hint by then! And IF he doesn't ! Santa WON'T be getting milk or cookies or anything nice for the whole of the years to come ! LOL. Maybe I should let "santa" read this comment just so it sinks in how essential it is that I get a good new camera ! It won't be merry on christmas if I don't get it from HIM !

Oh and back to the original subject!
How do you tell them appart! LOL the girls look exactly the same appart one looks a touch darker than the other. Or that might just be the lighting...  lol. Both so cute!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

WOW! Beautiful birds, and awesome pix's. I love pearls


----------



## SftWrmRain (Sep 8, 2009)

AlbyPepper said:


> Congratulations! You have raised two beautiful little girls. Brilliant photos too.



Thank you!!


----------



## SftWrmRain (Sep 8, 2009)

dude said:


> Sure will... !
> I actually seen some nice Nikon s in a catalogue this morning...
> 
> Maybe if I circle it in bright red permanent marker and leave it laying around and make a million comments about how much I really like those cameras and how much better my life will be with a new awesome camera. Maybe "santa" will get the hint by then! And IF he doesn't ! Santa WON'T be getting milk or cookies or anything nice for the whole of the years to come ! LOL. Maybe I should let "santa" read this comment just so it sinks in how essential it is that I get a good new camera ! It won't be merry on christmas if I don't get it from HIM !
> ...




ROFL!! Too funny!! I think Santa will have a hard time not getting the hint if you do all that. Be careful though - you don't want to make Santa mad or he'll boycott. 

The girls DO look very similar, but when you've watched them every single day as they grow, you get to learn little differences between them as they begin to show up. For example, Mia's beak started darkening really early in her life, but Lilly's remained very light. It only recently started taking on a touch of color. Plus, for now, Mia still cries for formula when she sees me while Lilly just wants out to fly around the room!! LOL Easy to tell by behavior from across the room even if there were no visual clues. Because of the differences in diet also, Mia is shorter and chunkier and Lilly is longer and more streamlined. She eats pellets, greens, veggies and toast with only the occasional formula squirt while Mia simply waits for the formula meal most of the day. 

Edited to say that after looking at these pictures again my comments about their body shape don't look right, but since these were taken last week I stand by them. Mia now looks much chunkier now and somehow "rounder" than Lilly.


----------



## SftWrmRain (Sep 8, 2009)

srtiels said:


> WOW! Beautiful birds, and awesome pix's. I love pearls


Thank you    I love pearls too, and in fact when I paired these two up, I hoped for at least one pearl, but knew the chances were somewhat slim since it is their father who only carries the pearl gene. If my math is correct and it probably isn't, it seems out of every four babies hatched, statistically one would be pearl. Two boys, two girls, with a 50% chance of a pearl girl being born. I ended up with two pearl females from the clutch! They did lay other eggs though so I think I just got lucky!


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Ahhh okay then. Atleast you know which is which...LOL.

I can't even distinguish the difference between Dude and my own kid apparantly. Hahaha I called my kid Dude today! I said. "Put the bird back in the cage when your finished playing with him Dude". And I have said to Dude before " Dominic quit it!". So now my kid thinks i`m a bad mum because I don't even know who my kid is and who the bird is... hmmmmm . LOL

(Dominic being my kid)


----------



## SftWrmRain (Sep 8, 2009)

dude said:


> Ahhh okay then. Atleast you know which is which...LOL.
> 
> I can't even distinguish the difference between Dude and my own kid apparantly. Hahaha I called my kid Dude today! I said. "Put the bird back in the cage when your finished playing with him Dude". And I have said to Dude before " Dominic quit it!". So now my kid thinks i`m a bad mum because I don't even know who my kid is and who the bird is... hmmmmm . LOL
> 
> (Dominic being my kid)



Hahhahaa!! You let the skeleton out of the closet now!! You know we've ALL done that!  For me, it's which kid and which bird do I mix up!?


----------



## meowmiaou (Jun 10, 2010)

Beautiful photos! I love Pearls  What kind of Nikon do you have?

hehe My two dog's are name Suzie and Luna and I ALWAYS mix them up and call them Luzie and Suna.


----------



## SftWrmRain (Sep 8, 2009)

meowmiaou said:


> Beautiful photos! I love Pearls  What kind of Nikon do you have?
> 
> hehe My two dog's are name Suzie and Luna and I ALWAYS mix them up and call them Luzie and Suna.


That's so funny how we interchange the first letter of two names. It's like our brain is working so much faster than our mouths. 

I have a Nikon D3000 DSLR and I truly love it. I used to have a far more "complex" camera but didn't use half the features so it was more cumbersome than helpful. Do you already enjoy photography or are you looking to enter the hobby?

I have a rescue cockatiel named Luna. Beautiful name. Thank you for the nice compliment on my girls. I noticed within your user name is "Mia." What does your user name refer to?


----------



## liltweets (Oct 31, 2008)

They are *gorgeous*!


----------



## SftWrmRain (Sep 8, 2009)

liltweets said:


> They are *gorgeous*!


Thank you, Debbie!! I'll pass along the compliments to them! They will be so very pleased to hear they are perceived as pretty!  They are sooo sweet too - when they come out for fly time, they make a few rounds around the room and then ultimately look for me to fly to my head and land in my hair! They'd happily ride along with me there all day long! I just WUV them so much! :tiel5:


----------



## Berdnerd (May 20, 2010)

They're such beautiful girls! I love pearls  I've always thought Dottie would be a really cute name for a pearl girl. How old are they now? Also, I remember I was worried about telling my chicks apart... They're all still in various stages of pin feathers and can be told apart by their development, but my oldest chick has speckles on a couple of his toes that I doubt the other babies will have (or at least not in the same place) so at least I know I'll be able to tell him apart!


----------

